# Red scabbed bump under the neck!



## ranniew (Sep 17, 2015)

Mia is almost 5 months now and I just noticed this red scabbed hard bump under Mia's neck. :afraid: The vet offices are closed and I just want to have some idea of what it could be before taking her in first thing after Christmas...

She does not seem to mind when I touch the bump, but she does scratch her neck occasionally in the past few days... Does something like this call for an emergency run? She seems fine otherwise, appetite may decreased just slightly over the past few days, but she is also teething so we have been adding water to soften the kibbles...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It is hard to say from a picture, but it looks like a sebaceous cyst to me. If it were infected it would be hot and red to the touch. A sebaceous cyst is not something I would make an emergency visit for, but an infected wound like that would be.


----------



## ranniew (Sep 17, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> It is hard to say from a picture, but it looks like a sebaceous cyst to me. If it were infected it would be hot and red to the touch. A sebaceous cyst is not something I would make an emergency visit for, but an infected wound like that would be.


Thanks so much for the quick reply!! It doesn't feel hot.. and it is bumpy. I don't think anything could've caused her a wound there under the neck... I shall read into sebaceous cyst a bit more, but so good to know it doesn't call for emergency!!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Is it where her collar rubs? It may be an ingrown hair or a histiocytoma. She is rather young for a sebaceous cyst. Histiocytomas will go down on their own in time. When my boy Cosi was younger he had one on his neck where his collar rubbed and it disappeared on its own.


----------



## ranniew (Sep 17, 2015)

TLP said:


> Is it where her collar rubs? It may be an ingrown hair or a histiocytoma. She is rather young for a sebaceous cyst. Histiocytomas will go down on their own in time. When my boy Cosi was younger he had one on his neck where his collar rubbed and it disappeared on its own.


Mia only wears her harness and it's not where they rub against her neck... 

I actually have an update.. We came home from Christmas dinner and I checked her again more thoroughly and found 4 more of these cysts (all are smaller than the one I found earlier): 1 higher up on her neck, 1 on her side close to the belly area, 1 on her tail, and 1 very small one one her red upper leg. Now I'm getting very concerned.. T_T luckily she doesn't seem to be bothered by them... But maybe it is some kind of skin infection? All them them has small white scab on them...


----------



## Peneloppe (Jun 16, 2020)

TLP said:


> Is it where her collar rubs? It may be an ingrown hair or a histiocytoma. She is rather young for a sebaceous cyst. Histiocytomas will go down on their own in time. When my boy Cosi was younger he had one on his neck where his collar rubbed and it disappeared on its own.





ranniew said:


> Mia only wears her harness and it's not where they rub against her neck...
> 
> I actually have an update.. We came home from Christmas dinner and I checked her again more thoroughly and found 4 more of these cysts (all are smaller than the one I found earlier): 1 higher up on her neck, 1 on her side close to the belly area, 1 on her tail, and 1 very small one one her red upper leg. Now I'm getting very concerned.. T_T luckily she doesn't seem to be bothered by them... But maybe it is some kind of skin infection? All them them has small white scab on them...


I am concern too! My dog has the same! But she has two and they keep growing! I thought may be it could be a tick underneath the skin? But there is nothing outside the growth!


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Some of these particular members have not posted in a while so you may not end up getting a response from them. You might try starting a conversation-pm with them. 
How long has your dog had them? Are they red or hot to the touch? I would have your vet look at them, possibly a biopsy, maybe have them removed. Can you post a photo?

I hope this helps.


----------



## Peneloppe (Jun 16, 2020)

EVpoodle said:


> Some of these particular members have not posted in a while so you may not end up getting a response from them. You might try starting a conversation-pm with them.
> How long has your dog had them? Are they red or hot to the touch? I would have your vet look at them, possibly a biopsy, maybe have them removed. Can you post a photo?
> 
> I hope this helps.


THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR REPLY! And letting me know about the other members not posting! She has had them (2) for almost a year, I realized she had one on the back while bathing her, and then I realized she had another one behind her ear! But just today I noticed it had really grown big!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peneloppe, that looks like the warts my mini developed in her senior years. The vet said they were harmless and would likely just grow back if we removed them. But I would have it checked by your vet to be safe.

Gracie's were only ever a problem when they caught on something and bled. One bled so much, and so often, I wish I'd had it removed. But the benefits have to outweigh the risk of anesthesia.


----------



## Peneloppe (Jun 16, 2020)

Dear Peggy, I thank you and appreciate so much your reply! I have been most concerned and worried sick with this growth! I just recently noticed how much it had grown. With this pandemia, I was just so scared to take her to the vet! But I think, I will still give it a try and see what they have to say about it! 
Again Thank you, thank you, thank you, for your reply! God bless u!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy also has several - they seem to start as small sebaceous cysts and turn into bumpy warts. Every poodle I have ever known has developed them as they grew older, so perhaps it is linked to curly hair. I asked my vet to check them when he saw her last week and he said they were warts, and just leave them alone and not worry. One was bleeding a little at the time, but he still said there was no need to be concerned. I would add them to the check list for her next vet visit but I don't think you need to treat them as an emergency.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Just thirding Peggy and FJM: worth inquiring about, but likely harmless.


----------

